# Tapinauchenius cupreus aka violet tree spider



## dsdishon (Mar 19, 2012)

So I have been looking everywhere from google to searching bite reports and I can not find anything about the toxicity of the Tapinauchenius cupreus. Even on wiki, which I know is not necessarily a reliable source for arachno info. I am wanting to buy one, but would like to know what I am dealing with when it comes to defensiveness and toxicity. If anyone have info or experiences I would love to hear about it.


----------



## grayzone (Mar 19, 2012)

maybe just read all the other tappie bite reports for comparison.. cant be too far off from them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dsdishon (Mar 20, 2012)

I did, but there is only one for the T. gigas, and it is not very detailed on if it was dry bite or anything like that.


----------



## jonk9194 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just don't get bit and you'll be alright.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dsdishon (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree Jonk, but I just want a heads up for if it does happen, and what to do. Whether it be go to the hospital or what not.


----------



## emc37 (Mar 21, 2012)

T. cupreus species is from Ecuador, so I'm guessing their venom is similar to that of other NW T's found in Central America. In any case, no where near as potent as OW T's. I don't think you'll have a problem w/ ur T. cupreus though, mine just runs & hides in its web tunnels/burrows whenever i open the tank for feeding/cleaning. Extremely skittish & fast, but haven't seen any defensive behavior from mine yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 21, 2012)

The T. gigas bite report says the person was "nailed very well" and there was some swelling so I'd guess it wasn't a dry bite. Given that it's a new world, I doubt you have anything to worry about. Psalmopoeus seem to have the worst venom of NW tarantulas (are there any that are worse?). They seem to be more painful with occasionally some added nausea, and generally lack the severe muscle cramping effects of OW bites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarac (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't mean to semi-hijack, but exactly what do adults of T. cupreus look like?  I seem to find images of at least two different colors which I can't tell if they are representative of two genders, two different species, or two forms.  Someone told me it was two forms, another person told me they were sexually dimorphic.  Common name implies they are probably blackish/brownish-purple but the epithet leads you to believe otherwise.  Are they really violet or are they copper?  I have a sling I got as a suprise freebie some time ago, that's why I wonder.  It has been sort of a darkish brown it's whole life with me but is still fairly small.


----------



## captmarga (Mar 21, 2012)

My little fellow Morado (the miracle spider, search for his name to read his story) is flighty now, but when ill never even gave the slightest inclination to bite.  Never had a threat pose, but would not handle him.  And his is coppery-colored, not purple.  But he is one leggy baby! 

Marga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prometheus (Mar 21, 2012)

Bites also vary from one person to another as well. You'll only get an idea of what may happen to you. It maybe worse than the report you read or better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Mar 22, 2012)

jonk9194 said:


> Just don't get bit and you'll be alright.


 or purposely DO get bit and find out... then there can be the 1st report here:biggrin:   jokes aside.. jonk said it best... just dont worry about it.. theres only a few likely ways to get bit so just make sure to steer clear of them so it never happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

